# Who may street preach?



## JM (Oct 10, 2013)

This subject was brought up on another forum. My first thoughts were, "speak with your Elders before heading out into the streets to mix it up as an open air preacher." 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks,

jm


----------



## JML (Oct 10, 2013)

I am assuming you mean _may_ instead of should. If so then the answer would be:

The same people that may preach at church.


----------



## jambo (Oct 10, 2013)

Local church evangelism, be it street preaching or otherwise, should be done by those the local church leadership feels is equipped for such a task.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 10, 2013)

The church should endorse the men who are then sent out in the name of the church to preach.

Chapter 26 of the 1689 Baptist Confession says:



> 11. Although it be incumbent on the bishops or pastors of the churches, to be instant in preaching the word, by way of office, yet the work of preaching the word is not so peculiarly confined to them but that others also gifted and fitted by the Holy Spirit for it, and approved and called by the church, may and ought to perform it.
> ( Acts 11:19-21; 1 Peter 4:10, 11 )


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 10, 2013)

Praise God for the 1689.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 10, 2013)

JM said:


> This subject was brought up on another forum. My first thoughts were, "speak with your Elders before heading out into the streets to mix it up as an open air preacher."
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...




I think the others have said it but to the point take out the word "street" and what question do you have?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 10, 2013)

I also don't like the phrase "street preacher" but prefer the terms "outdoor evangelism" or "outside the church evangelism" to describe evangelistic activities not inside a church during the designated hours.


----------

